# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  بالصور اغلى منزل عائم فى العالم

## mohamed73

مع ازمة اقتصاد سوق العقار يبدو ان السكان يتجهون إلى انوا جديدة من المنازل, فبدلا ً من ان يشترى الشخص *منزل* فارها بعدة ملايين يمكنه ان يحصل على *منزل* عائم بمليون واحد فقط.   
 نقلا ً عن الدايلى ميل, عرض لبيع امس اغلى *منزل*  عائم بمبلغ1.7 مليون جنيه استرلينى, يحتوى على 6 حجرات, و6 حمامات, وتمتلك  معه حديقة ضخمة تبلغ مساحتها 1.302 قدم مربع, مطبخين, وثلاث غرف استقبال,  وهذاليس كل شىء, *منزل* المليون العائم ليس *منزل*  فاخر فقط بل له خلفية تاريخية فقد تم بناؤه فى عام 1957 واعيد تجديده فى  عام 2005, مكونات النوافذ والابواب تم استيرادها من المانيا بينما تم  استيراد سيراميك الحمام وجرانيت المطبخ من اسبانيا

----------


## عصام البرغثي

رائععععععع

----------


## king of royal

رووووعه.............

----------

